# Microchip vs Tattoo



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Going for a BH this weekend and was told I needed a microchip or tattoo. Got a Microchip only to find out that I have to supply a reader. Instead of buying a reader I am going to get a tattoo kit and tattoo him. A reader is $250 and a tatto kit is around $100 but the big difference is that chips shift or die and will cause you to DQ before you walk on the field. I bought Leerburgs tattoo instructional on demand and have watched the breed warden tattoo pups at the club so I will give it a shot. I would like to see a couple good and bad ear tattoos if you wouldent mind posting pics. This will give me a better idea of placement and ink color.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My first thought is if your BH is this weekend, your dog's ear will still be solid green so how will the tattoo be read? The tattoo is done by clamping and then rubbing the ink into the ear. You are supposed to let it set and just let it wash away and fade on its own, generally takes 2-3 weeks. Also I've heard that people don't tattoo dogs older than a few months because you risk damaging the ear cartilage. Not sure about that but I've never seen a dog getting a tattoo older than 3 months other than a pen tattoo on the thigh or belly.

Have you contacted the host club and asked if they have a reader for the trial?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As for examples my Nikon has a really nice tattoo, very readable, 5 digits. He was tattoo'd pretty late (since the breeder didn't do it I found someone else), around 14 weeks I think.









As he got older and his head grew the tattoo is not as centered but still very easily readable within a few feet.

















On the other hand my Pan was tattooed at 7 weeks by the breeder and his is barely readable. You can't even tell he has one without looking for it. I showed him on Sat. and had someone bring a chip reader just in case but the judge was able to make out the last three digits of the tat and said that was OK.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

If you use a European-type microchip, you can find cheaper scanners. However, if your dog gets lost in the US, that chip is useless. 
Pet Microchip Scanners Datamars Micromax - Pet Travel Store

Here is some more info on tattoos. 
http://shepherdcentral.com/viewtopic.php?p=197549&sid=e00852f96c56e4842bbde1a25839ec76

I'm interested because I will need to do something with Boaz.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend someone who's never done it before doing a last minute DIY tattoo on an adult dog a week before trial.

Contact the club hosting the trial. With chips becoming more and more prevalent, more and more clubs are providing readers for trial. So they may have one to use. Other options are to borrow/rent one from someone in your training group, local breeder, rescue, your vet, etc....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OP do you have a scorebook? Don't you need to provide the tattoo/microchip certification in order to obtain the scorebook for trial? If you have obtained your scorebook using the microchip then that is probably what the judge is going to want to use as verification.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

See if you can borrow a reader. If I was closer I'd let you use ours. It's an AVID scanner. What brand is your chip?
**Actually I do have one I could let you use, if you paid S&H for both ways? It's an AKC one and I don't care for it, but it works, if I know what brand your chip is. This is what the AKC one looks like - you have to have the center of the circle directly over the chip for it to work but if you know where the chip is you can get it the 1st time. It even tells you the type chip it is instead of just showing the chip #. 

http://www.lostmypet.com/L00011.html


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Its an AVID chip. Neither the host club or my club have a scanner. Ive spoke to a couple vets in the area and there is an auction this weekend and their scanners are needed for horses.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You may be able to borrow one from a shelter or rescue(with a hefty deposit)....I agree with Chris, I'd never attempt to tat my dog, especially shortly before a trial. Your scorebook info won't include the tat # anyway.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Your scorebook info won't include the tat # anyway.


Exactly. This is kind of a moot point so close to trial. If your dog is not tattood yet there's no way the tat number is going to be on the scorebook so you're going to have to find a way to use the chip.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. The host club was able to borrow a reader. I am still going to do the tattoo but I will wait until after the trial. In AKC competition you just show the dogs papers and compete. I guess this Shutzhund bunch cant be trusted. lol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Glad you found a reader.

If you decide you still want a tattoo, please do NOT attempt this yourself. And I would recommend against using a clamp style tattoo. A pen tattoo would be far safer. The risk of permanent damage to the ear is far greater in adults than puppies. Damage to cartilage damage or a hemotoma can easily develop if it's not done properly and that can cause the ear to go soft. Find a qualified tattooer to do it.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Mike didn't get a tattoo until he was almost 3 years old. Jim Hill did it one day after training. We put Mike up on a grooming table, noosed him up, I held Mike and Jim clamped on the tattoo. One quick "yip!" (more surprise than anything else) and it was done. Didn't cause any problems with his ear, Mike has perfect ears.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jim has experience, though....not just going off Leerburgs instructions.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Plus don't the tattooers listed on the USA site do it for free? I'd just find someone with the experience and the kit to do it. In my experience those that know how to do it are very generous in doing it for others (not just dogs they bred).


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

It's just a BH, the judge will most likely ask you to go through the motions of showing a tattoo for temperament reasons even if there is no tattoo (at the starting point when you check in). Just practice handling the dog's ear in front of a stranger standing close with dog sitting in basic position, dog should not go wild and bite you or the judge. You'll be fine, good luck n take pics.

PS: DO NOT tattoo him close to the trial, he will be sore and will cause drama when the judge makes you handle his ear


----------

